# Are you staying??



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wanted to know who was going to ride it out!! And if you are how about giving some contact info so we can stay in touch and report where someone might need help. Or yourself.
(979) 415-4739 Lake Jackson Tx.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm a Police Officer for the City of Houston so I can't leave but I've been encouraging my wife to take our daughter and dogs and get out. She want's to wait til tomorrow to make a decision but doesn't know where to go cause the storm is so big.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

We're in Wharton and still debating on what to do. We will make a decision tomorrow!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

In Richmond and were staying. Boat has 200 gals of gas. All cars and trucks and fuel cans full, with plenty of food and water and 10 sheets of plywood. You know what I'll be doing Thursday, cutting wood. Joey 281-960-2350 Rod's Towing and Recovery!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

im in Angleton and planning on staying... but ill make my final decision tomorrow


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

East Houston here. We will ride it out like last time. It looks like we will be on the dirty side this time so we will bunker down. 75 to 110 mph substained winds is what i hear. Everyone be safe.


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Im in La Marque...and staying*

Might have to move upstairs for a while...but really dont think it will get in the house....Im told Im 15'-18' above sea level where Im at.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

its gonna be bad --please be safe--i worry about my coastal 2cool family--dont take any chances-- its not worth it--go if u can


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Rumor has it Looter Guy is taking this storm off and seeking time on the golf course. It is a shame he won't get to see what happens when you loot in Texas...










Seriously, this Ike is moving all over. Earlier tonight on the news here in S.A. they reported we would have Cat2 winds on Friday night. Now, a chance of rain. For you folks in the upper parts of the coast be SAFE! Wherever it hits it is going to be ugly.

We still have a room with 2 twin beds and a room with a queen bed. No charge. North San Antonio.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I plan on staying and am prepared.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I have 3 cases of MRE's and about 6 squares left on the toilet paper roll so I should be fine. Rita knocked out the power for 12-15 hr and that was no fun with 3 young kiddos. Ike looks to be even worse with us being on the dirty side so im sending them to Dallas with mommy to stay with a friend.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

we are on the east side of houston as well and we are sending the kids to my wifes parents house in the woodlands and my wife and i are gonna ride it out at the casa..everything is in the garage and the guns are loaded....everyone please stay safe and for the people riding it out in galveston make sure to put some rods and arties in the attik so while your waiting on the coast guard you will have something to do..


brian and family


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

In Sweeny and stayin.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Pecan Bend, Staying


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

i am in dublin ireland and due to come tomorrow night.
great
might as well get another pint of guinness.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

downtown and staying. have xanax.
michelle


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Michelle, can you send me some please. I need it!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking about staying for about 5 seconds after I told my wife. Now I am leaving about 11 or 12 am today. With a sore head.:headknock


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

We decided we're going to ride it out here in Wharton or at the folks place in El Campo.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Staying - I have one of thse rigged up and I'm ready (*17Kw of natural gas fired emergency power):


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

My dad's on the West End of Galveston and is staying - if things get worse, he'll head to Houston tomorrow morning.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

ill be in Richmond and staying. everything is full and ready to go. good luck to everyone and stay safe. MIKE


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm in texas city, and i'm staying right here. this could get sporty.


----------



## lowe18 (Dec 18, 2004)

im in kemah and im staying...ill be out in clear lake fishing later this evening around 4 or so.. lots of fish during the calm before the storm..


----------



## Banshee0002 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm in Victoria and will be staying. House is boarded up, generator is ready 25 gallons of gas in cans and 60 gallons in 3 vehicles with a siphon hose on standby. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Conroe, Staying.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I have 4x4 jeep,10kw gen set and chainsaw. And best of all 2 cases of looter ammo of the 12ga style. everone stay safe and don't take chances. All of you will be in our prayers.
P.S. I to have corned beef stored. LOL


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

Unless this storm shifts further East, the entire west end of Galveston will be taking the worst of it. Mustang, I fear for your father. I hope he goes to Houston. 
My prayers go out to those of you in harms way. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I am in Seabrook and I am 50/50. I live upstairs but this thing has me a bit concerned. I have heard Clear Lake could experience a 14-20 surge. I am being released at noon from work, going to my moms to board them up, then boarding my place, probably staying the night and making a decision early tomorrow whether to leave or stay.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

BaitChef - I appreciate the kind words. Myself, my brother and my sister are all bugging him to go (he's been through a lot of hurricanes, but we have had significant damage from other storms too). I think after most people are gone, he'll re-evaluate and drive up to Houston (he's got hotel reservations there thank goodness).


----------



## jodzio (Apr 8, 2008)

*For all those on Galves bay thinking of riding this out*

Check out this study done in 2005 by JSC:
Johnson Spacecraft Center Study

You can find it online as a PowerPoint Presentation, I converted it to HTML so you wouldn't have to download a 5mb file. I have seen a couple of the newscasters use the data in this study. But what got me was the slides of the flooding at various storm surge levels.

My boss was gonna ride it out until he saw this. Of course he lives right on the bay.

We're up in NW Houston and should be OK except for the 50 or so Pine trees in our yard. I've been through a few of these and have a healthy respect for them.

Good luck to everyone and stay safe.
james


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*laporte*

im staying here in laporte about 5 miles from the bay


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Willis and staying...


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

We are in Alvin and we are staying. The jeep, boat, generator, chainsaws and 4 wheelers are full, windows borded, guns loaded, and enough canned food and MRE's for a small army. BATTON DOWN THE HATCHES THIS MIGHT GET INTERESTING!!!

garrett 337-278-4047 we live near the brazoria/galveston county line


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

CajunBob said:


> I have 4x4 jeep,10kw gen set and chainsaw. And best of all 2 cases of looter ammo of the 12ga style. everone stay safe and don't take chances. All of you will be in our prayers.
> P.S. I to have corned beef stored. LOL


I Have all the same Bob,, and im riding it out between Lake Jackson & Angleton,, just a few miles from you,, if you need help of any kind ,, just give ma a holler Pard.

especialy with the Looters, all of my family is gone, so i will be making rounds, as long as i can checking on homes and property in the area.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll be riding it out here in Springfield, Mo ;-) Ike should be here Moday or so .. but i ain't skeered!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Im stayin, house is boarded up and got plenty of food and water. Gas tanks are full, itll get sporty but im not gonna be fighting traffic.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

10-4 Mike I have your number in my cell phone. You be carefull out there.


----------



## Cazador (Aug 13, 2007)

As they say... run from the water and hide from the wind! 

It's all a matter of perspective. My mother and sister left from Kemah last night to go to my sister's place in Nogalus. My brother who lives in Tiki is planning on evacuating to my sister's house in Kemah! Perspective!

My wife and kids left Seabrook this morning going to Katy. I'm closing down our office in Seabrook and then going to finish up prep at my place and probably going to pull out tomorrow morning if things continue on the current path.

Everyone be safe!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I grabbed my valuables from the beach house and am stocked up here in Houston... I'm not leaving my house tomorrow I'll tell you that... Too many crazies out trying to get out of town...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm staying put.. Pasadena 13.2 miles from redbluff point..
Bruce i think sporty is a good word for it...

I have the house boarded up and the cooler real full...
The mrs. is on grub detail right now...
Randall 713 254 1323...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just got back to houston, pulled my boat out of galveston area at dawn this morning, in 30 minutes down there by the dock, the water rose over 6 inches


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*storm*

As of now staying, could change later today. I am getting the gen. ready so i can take care of the freezers, gas and water also. If i leave we will go to Rsprings and dove hunt. We are in Channelview and if we stay will be glad to help others as much i can. cell # 281 460 4483 Beau


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

We are in Rockport and looks a little better than it started. My cell phone 361-441-7712. Keep in touch and if ya need a place to go, C'mon!
Good fishin...


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

we're up in jersey village.no need to run.there are people in the neighborhood boarding up windows.i think that's a little overkill,75 miles from the coast.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

We are staying, bought a gen. gased up the vehicles and spare gas for the gen, food and goodies, two cases of bruskies, battery's. Moving all the blowable stuff in doors, not boarding (to heck with that), then hunker down and wait it out.


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm staying to - my husband is HPD too so he has to work during the storm and i refuse to leave him. He's already got me all setup though...so i'll be okay.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

we are going to stay in a motel in the pasadena area.
hope it holds up.
prayers going out for everyone's safety


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

we're staying here at the appartment in downtown Houston, second floor with a nice solid parking garage... all stocked up and got the boat out of crystal beach.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Staying in Katy.....got lots of beer, food and water. 

Everyone stay safe! See you on the other side!


----------



## ASYLUM (Jun 30, 2006)

"Hunkered Down" here in Lomax. Fixing to board up, the Kids made a Liquor Store run on the way over, We are set.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

We are in spring, no need for us to go anywere. The padre and I are staying. My mom just happened to actually be leaving tomorrow for work related stuff in San Diego. Between my dads truck, our gas tanks, and the neighbor, we have upwards of 100 gallons of gas for the generator, 4 cases of beer, plenty of food, and ammo. haha. 4-wheeler is fueled up. Just going to ride it out.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

http://traffic.houstontranstar.org/layers/

In all the years I've used these traffic maps, this is the first time I recall the website not opening. Ironic in the midst of evacuations.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

For traffic cameras,
TRY:
TX DOT Cameras- Houston Area


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

left lake jackson at 5:00am this morning, sittin at my brothers ranch up here in wimberly. just pray we have something to come home to. ya'll be safe.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Staying here. Have people coming by today to board up window.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

We are staying.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I am in New Braunfels and prepared...

3 cases of beer
10 bags of ice
some candles
lots of guns
3 1/2 gallons of whiskey in case the water goes bad

Really all you be safe on the coast.. if you need somewhere to park a camper I have room in my drive way for a week or so for you.. just no katrina types staying for years at a time


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Downtown Matty!

Tis, The Driver and myself are taking a lunch break. Will stay the night and make decision in the morning on which way to haul %&#!


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

We are ready in Beeville.. Boarded up and stocked up on beer,whisky,water and enough food for a week. Generator is ready with a flip of a switch,60gl diesel on standby.. Oh did I mention ammom 3 cases of the 12 guage variety leftover from a bad dove hunt last weekend. Batten down all and stay safe. Hope to see all of you back soon...
Jay/// 351-542-0861


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Fellow Lake Jackson resdient here. We left and are in Corscicana at my sister's right now. We boarded up and would have stayed, but I have some nasty big trees next to my house. My folks are riding it out in Angleton. Dad is a first responder so he will go check on the crib after it passes.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm in South Shore Harbor and I'm on the fence. We live on the 3rd floor so flooding isn't a huge concern. Living without a/c does worry me. Any input on wether the storm surge will affect the east side of League city?


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I am in Sugar land....plan on staying for now.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Texas City and staying. Any one else staying in TC?


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Kenner21,

Make sure you have a PFD if you are staying in LC. I think you are looking at 12-18 feet of tide surge over a 12 hr. period.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

decided to stay


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Anybody in Pearland staying?


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Hunkered down and hanging on. Getting ready to hit the bay. Ya'll be safe. Good luck to everyone.
Tight Knot


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Half mile from Dobie High School. We plan to ride it out. No flooding in our home over 30 years.


----------



## fish2far (Jun 30, 2004)

We are staying here in Katy.

Friends are coming up from the evacuation zone in Seabrook area.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> Anybody in Pearland staying?


Yes, I am. I am in Silvercreek and will be riding it out at home. Boarding up tonight and will be ready to go.

Anybody else in Pearland who is staying, chime in. If you are leaving and would like your property checked in on, send a pm and I will give you my cell and will check it out after the storm passes.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Alvin south west of town , STAYING! Smith and Wesson, Storm Ruger, Glock & Baretta staying with me too!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Lezz Go said:


> Anybody in Pearland staying?


i am, 518 and harkey.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Alvin, staying.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

In Katy/ Rchmond area and am staying just trying to figure if i need to board up. I got the wood but not sure what to do. I am hopeing it goes further East if i am lucky!


----------



## ard06 (Oct 8, 2006)

dickinson, staying with wife, kiddos, mom and 3 dogs


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I live in Sugarland I will be staying got plenty of food, beer, and ammo. If anybody needs any help in sugarland shoot me a pm!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

League City. Staying. West side of the freeway. Brittany Lakes. Boarding up today. My business is in kemah and we secured it this morning.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

live in sugarland...staying..thinking postive..nothing bad wouldnt happen here..832 798 7029 if help needed..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> live in sugarland...staying..thinking postive..nothing bad wouldnt happen here..832 798 7029 if help needed..


 Your alway's a positive guy! Need more of that everywhere!
:cheers:


----------



## Bebo (Aug 17, 2005)

League City ,FM518 , 1 mile west of I45 most of the people on my street are staying.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Staying put.*

I'm in Santa Fe and will be riding it out over here on Ave T. Have to go in to work in the morning to make sure the refinery is safed out then coming home. My wife evacuated with the Clear Lake Regional NICU so it will be me, mom, and sis at my house. If anyone needs something after the storm 409-739-1200. I'll get there if I can. Especially if its a looting problem. Got some old shotgun shells I wouldn't mind gettin rid of on some worthless piece of ****. LOL


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm staying here in Lake Jackson, at least until the beer runs out. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## penubly (Aug 4, 2005)

*staying!*

I'm in League City, near 518 and Bay Area intersection.

Got a generator, 3 full propane tanks, and all windows boarded up.

Good luck to all.

I'm betting its gonna turn farther to the north and hit between Bolivar and Beaumont.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*I see a few of ya here in Lg. City*

I'm in Claremont Park off 518 just west of 45 and just east of Bay area. 
Maybe we should have a hurricane PAAARRRRRTTTTYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

Ya'll be safe.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Riding it out in Dayton.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

For the Pearlanders my cell is 713-416-6331. 

Randy


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Pearland across from shadowcrack ranch, staying here also. Probably going to fish the ponds tomorrow morning for these bass stocked in them that I hear people have been catching.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam staying getting ready for the bbq that lsat for days lol


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

OK, my dad is planning on leaving the West End either tonight or early in the morning for Htown. Hopefully he hurries up.


----------



## Black fin (Jul 3, 2008)

We also are in lake jackson ready to go but prepared to ride it out look's as if it might get a little sporty


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

MustangOrange said:


> OK, my dad is planning on leaving the West End either tonight or early in the morning for Htown. Hopefully he hurries up.


GOOD to know!!


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm between Sweeny, Old Ocean, and West Columbia and am planning on staying. I've got beer, ammo, gennie, 40 gals of gas in cans, and 4 cars full. Sould be in good shape. If anyone else is in the area and planning on staying, shoot me a pm with your contact info and we can keep in touch with each other and help each other out if necessary.


Dook


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

league city.....westover park.....by friendswood...locked and loaded..with mom and dad and the little one...gonna ride it out...713.459.6357


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Beltway and Memorial, staying until I can't stand the heat anymore after the power goes then leaving with a chest freezer full of dove, venison, and redfish. I just have to find a grill.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

deke said:


> Beltway and Memorial, staying until I can't stand the heat anymore after the power goes then leaving with a chest freezer full of dove, venison, and redfish. I just have to find a grill.


Got a grill, come on down!!


----------



## bondo2 (Nov 28, 2006)

santa fe staying ave j


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I am staying, we are having a Hurr. party. The best things is that we fish all next week for the National collegiate bass fishing championship. So start off with a good weekend full of beer and girls and end with a National Championship in hand. GO "Bearkats". you will see us on tv starting mid october. Well, yall be safe and if u need a place to stay dont hestiate to call. 713-702-1616. We have two boats in the barn but we can fit a couple more if needed. got three couches and one bedroom avaible.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Friendswood -- husband is staying and so far my son and I are too. Boarded up today and going to finish all the little stuff tomorrow. We have a small generator (enough for some lights), gas, water, food and enough ammo for a small army. My 18 year old son just might get to experience what it's like to not have electricity for several days. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

We are 25 miles northwest of San Antonio in Pipe Creek. Have 13 acres for boat, semi, or RV parking if you are coming this way ...... 210.232.6596. Those of you staying - be safe.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Pearland. Staying...boarded up the house. This website is pretty interesting for Houston residents...we're just off the map to the south.

http://www.houstonhidefromthewind.org/


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

Me, wife and kiddo are staying here in Santa Fe off of Ave J in Santa Fe Trails Sub. All of my neighbors are staying also, we had pre hurricane boarding up party today and having the big party tomorrow. Between me and the neighbors we have tons of food, water, beer, wine, whiskey, propane/charcoal for grills, generators, extra fuel, Ranger, 4-wheelers, cars, trucks topped off with gas and diesel. Assortment of artillary, guns and ammo to take care of looters. 

BONDO2 looks like you are close by to us, you are welcome to come over and hang out.

I will try and help anyone out in the area if needed, just give me a call.
281-734-6322 CELL
409-925-6373 HOME

STEPHEN


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

BIGGEN98 said:


> Me, wife and kiddo are staying here in Santa Fe off of Ave J in Santa Fe Trails Sub. All of my neighbors are staying also, we had pre hurricane boarding up party today and having the big party tomorrow. Between me and the neighbors we have tons of food, water, beer, wine, whiskey, propane/charcoal for grills, generators, extra fuel, Ranger, 4-wheelers, cars, trucks topped off with gas and diesel. Assortment of artillary, guns and ammo to take care of looters.
> 
> BONDO2 looks like you are close by to us, you are welcome to come over and hang out.
> 
> ...


Nice!!! I am solo, but only with an SKS, a couple of pistols, and a dozen shotguns and rifles and hopefully enough ammo,lol! I am kicking myself for not buying the upper for my AR yet. No generator though, I don't how long I can stand just staring at the walls sweating through my clothes, and not being able to sleep. I'm guessing not very long,lol. Stay safe, but it sounds like you will.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Me and boss are going to ride it out here in the hood. GP.....


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)

Beaumont...staying.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

First time I've ever been happy about bweing 77.6 miles from Surfside access 5. Hope somethings open tomorrow since I'm out of gin and Monday's my 26th Anniversary. Yes I believe in putting things off untill the very last minute!
May God bless and protect you all. Stay safe and stay smart.
And if you have to drive in the rain DON"T turn on your flashers.
Craig


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Deke, I got the grill man bing that cooler of goodies my way lol!!!



deke said:


> Beltway and Memorial, staying until I can't stand the heat anymore after the power goes then leaving with a chest freezer full of dove, venison, and redfish. I just have to find a grill.


TxDuckSlayer and Ryanlovesfishing I'll be in Sugarland as well give me holler if you guys need any help this goes out to the rest of you 2coolers as well....832.878.6085

We have the cars and waveruners fueled up incase things get a little crazy...Plenty of food and water/ice and the gauges are loaded for the looters and the TEAL once the storm rolls past!!!

Everyone be safe out there and well see you on the other side. Take pictures and videos so we can post after the storms passes and the electricity turns back on!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

DannyMac said:


> Kenner21,
> 
> Make sure you have a PFD if you are staying in LC. I think you are looking at 12-18 feet of tide surge over a 12 hr. period.


Made it safely to Austin, hope we made the right move the drive suuuuuuuuuucked


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"Deke, I got the grill man bing that cooler of goodies my way lol!!!"

Hey Nate if you are serious......and if I don't run for Dallas from the lack of A/C Sunday morning, I am down if you are!

I'm going to PM you my Cell #. Stay safe bud.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Ride*

We're hunkering down in Mont Belvieu. Take care and good luck to all


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

In Burleson just south of Ft Worth. I know this is late. It's the 1st time I have had a chance to post. I have some room for 1 or 2 travel trailers (no more than that though) if someone needs a place to stay for the weekend or so.

Give me a call.

Cell: 8178963906
Preston


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

We are going to ride it out here in Angleton unless it increases to Cat3 or more, then we is haulin *****.....


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Sent the wife and daughter to Mississippi with her family. I am staying in Deer Park. I would have gone with them except I was scheduled to work. They have since cancelled work for a couple of days. I'll go back to Bayou Vista when I receive the all clear from city officials.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

POC
keeping watch, will finish boarding up this morning
have staged boat and friends rv in austwell if surge gets up too much we will go to the bay bluff in austwell have beer, guns, some food - did i say beer, 
main thing to watch is mud is supposed to shut off water a sewer at 8 am

henry


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Wife and kids will stay home in Manvel. The wife went out yesterday for plywood and just about every place was sold out. She did how every find thermal barrier roof decking (you know the plywood with the silver stuff on the back) Two of the neighbors came over and boarded everything up silver side out. The wife said the neighborhood has voted our home the prettiest boarded up house in the hood. LOL Plenty of food, water and guns/ammo so she is set. I feel totally helpless not being able to protect them but there is not much one can do from Iraq. She's a tough Czech lady that can take care of herself.

I wish everyone the best.

God Bless
Shooter


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I will be sitting it out here at work in the plant in Baytown on Hurricane duty. My wife and Kiddo have gone to a friends house in Crosby and will be sitting it out there. My House is in the Sheldon area and all boarded up. Might need someone thats close to that area, to go check it out later on. Thanks, Jason


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Can any of the members on the board share any good info regarding their having stayed in a double wide mobile home built in 1992 or later years during a hurricane and what was the approximate highest winds they were able to handle?

Thanks in advance

frank


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> Can any of the members on the board share any good info regarding their having stayed in a double wide mobile home built in 1992 or later years during a hurricane and what was the approximate highest winds they were able to handle?


I dont think there has been any info collected from individuals who have stayed in a mobile home in a hurricane for some reason? heres your sign.


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hey shooter....to bad we cant put up some good ol' T walls and hesco's around our houses....lol


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Shooter, great pics!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Howdy. We bailed out of Friendswood yesterday late morning. Didn't close up as much as we shoud have, but easily made Kerrville and are now enjoying my bil's vacation home. Praying hard. I told my wife that even a gone home is ok with me, because we're ok.

God bless. Will stay on the PDA.

Drew


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

we are staying in sterling knoll i dont think it will be to bad


----------



## MommaD (May 7, 2005)

We're in Barbers Hill, in Chambers County. We are staying. All boarded up and waiting for the worst. Getting a little windy here now. (6:20) Hopefully things won't get too bad. I have never been through a hurricane before, but I trust the hubby. Too many four legged and winged kiddos to go anywhere. 
Be safe everyone. Update if possible. 

Momma D.


----------



## Texas Pharaoh (Dec 12, 2007)

Clear Lake..left yesterday afternoon made it to Austin with little traffic issues. 
Stay Safe
yall are in my prayers.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Just heard Mayor Charlie on Ch.11 news giving an update on Tiki Island.


----------

